# I/O Psychology



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I am considering I/O (industrial organizational) Psychology as a career choice. What do you guys think? Are any of you I/O psychologists? Do you know anyone that is? From the little you know about me, do you think I would make a good one? Any information I can get would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have never heard of it, sounds interesting though. What do they do?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

) This is something I am considering as well, would love some info. *Sits back excited*


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I/O Psych is basically the study of behavior in the work setting. It in...I'm just gonna give you links. 


Careers in Industrial Organizational Psychology

PayScale - Industrial/Organizational (I/O) Psychologist Salary

Industrial and organizational psychology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of all psychologists, I/O psychologists make the most money by far. Anyone who is a consultant for some type of business makes a lot of money, since they will only be hired by huge corporations who can afford them. 

I/O psychologists use their expertise to help better a company by advising, consulting, and researching.


----------



## strawberry7171 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello! I'm also interested in I/O Psychology, currently taking my first course in I/O - but it's more of an Ethics course. Still a great course. I think I/O psychology will be highly beneficial to me in the future because I enjoy working in the business setting and engaging with employees and management. Also, I amm very analytical. I thought aobut going into therapy or counseling - however, I don't think that field would be suitable for me because I would get frusterated with people if they were weaker or slow to change and I wouldn't want to impose these judgements on another individual. It would just be wrong for me to become angry and attached to a client because of their choices in their lives. I think that I/O is better because it relates to the workplace and how employees and business run and different personalities... The expectations in itself is a bit different than therapy and counseling - I think it's somewhat more practical.  Good luck!! Please let me know what you think if you've gone on to pursue this field... I'm a bit excited for statistic courses and implementing tests and such


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

That sounds interesting! I love psych but I've never nailed down a specific area that I want to pursue.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

I took an undergrad IO course at one of the nations few universities with recognized IO programs (USF, tampa). 

IO is VERY stats oriented, and little theory (comparatively). You'll need to know your way in out and around T-tables, 2 tailed tests, conditional probability statements and so on. If you're not comfortable with stats going into IO you'll have a rough time.

Its a very "dry" branch of applied psychology, but I say that as a neuro/CNS geekhead. The prospects of further unraveling the mysteries of the brain appeal to me infinitely greater than going around analyzing the efficacy of 6 sigma programs. But yes, as a IO psych, you will make bank.

Its about what you want, why you wanna go into it, blahblah INFP stuff


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe, we'll see.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

noz said:


> I took an undergrad IO course at one of the nations few universities with recognized IO programs (USF, tampa).
> 
> IO is VERY stats oriented, and little theory (comparatively). You'll need to know your way in out and around T-tables, 2 tailed tests, conditional probability statements and so on. If you're not comfortable with stats going into IO you'll have a rough time.
> 
> ...


Damn it, it's always the non-INFP that make the big bucks. As a psych grad, I have considered I/O many times but often decided against it. I mean, I don't hate stats and actually did quite well in undergrads but to do that day in, day out...

That's why I did not go into research, too much stats.


----------

